

Why Copyblogger is killing it’s Facebook page, and I agree - sudorank
http://www.sudorank.com/why-copyblogger-is-killing-its-facebook-page-and-i-agree/

======
smt88
You're a SEO expert, yet your website design is very... basic... and your
Evolvement site took literally 20 seconds to load.

If this link was an attempt at drumming up some business, I'd suggest taking a
look at those items.

If you were trying to get inbound links, I guess that's a huge fail anyway
since the links are nofollow'd here.

